# just got 3 new baby mice!! :]



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

they're about 4 weeks old right now. no names yet. and i'm PRETTY sure they're all females. but they're still so tiny that it's so hard to know for sure. soooo here's some pictures!

the top 2 are of the same mouse. my favorite so far. it loves to sort of snuggle. the second is crazy. it tries to jump far enough to escape its home. and the last is probably the bigger of the 3 and super curious. :]


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

They are soooooo cute ! I wish I could have mice but my dad is allergic to pet dander.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWW. SO CUTE! 

I just love 'em!


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey neighbor, cute mice, This forum cracks me up, I've never seen soooo many mice and rat lovers at one time thats cool though, doesnt matter what you love as long as you take good care of them. I like that black and white one


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Ohh they're so cute! That first one looks like a rat I had years ago named Domino. And they're so young.. Do you have names?

Aqua001 you could always get a hairless mouse. I had hairless rats for years and they're so neat. You just have to take extra care of them.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

haha thanks guys. i never really thought i'd like mice until my neighbors got some and then they had babies so i took 2. and then they had more. so i got 3 more. i wanted all girls so i could keep them together. i wanted to put my older female in with them. they're older sister, but i'm not sure yet. she's about hmm 10-12 weeks now. so we'll see once the others are bigger how it goes. it might take some time. 

does anyone know any special things i could do to keep my male mouse from staking his territory so much!?!?! it really smells and as much as i love him i may have to give him away because i can't have a smelly mouse in my new apartment. :[ kitty litter boxes will be enough.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

nope, no names yet. since i'm not sure they're all girls right now. the black one and the one with the blacker face look to be girls. the one with the whiter face i'm not so sure about. but i got my older mice at about 5 weeks. so within a week i should know if they're all girls or not.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love mice!  I would love a little group of females, but my parents (oddly enough) aren't on board with that. They think 5 rats is enough.  How can you ever have enough pets?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

awe so tiny!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're adorable!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

chrissylee13 said:


> does anyone know any special things i could do to keep my male mouse from staking his territory so much!?!?! it really smells and as much as i love him i may have to give him away because i can't have a smelly mouse in my new apartment. :[ kitty litter boxes will be enough.


 You can neuter him. If you did that then he could also go in with the females so he can have some friends (do not put him in with another male, almost all males will eventually fight to death). If neutering is not an option, it might help if you put his cage away from other animals to slow his need to let all the other pets know what is his by marking. Also, when cleaning his cage, leave something he marked or a lump of soiled bedding in the cage after cleaning. Sometimes it works because the male will smell his sent in the cage and not feel the need to mark so much.

Good luck! I love mice, I have had many many of the little guys.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww I had two girl mice once. I don't know if it was just mine but they were either peeing or pooping every five minutes, and I never wanted them out long..


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They do piddle and poop a lot. I'm so used to being marked by various animals that I reckon I could handle it now, though.

I'm glad rats aren't as mess-prone as mice.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

They are soooo cute  I have 2 mice myself, Savannah and Sunkist(; I love your mice's colors! Let us know the names soon


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are so cute! I really want a mouse (or a rat) but my mom thinks their nasty


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If she ever met a rat, she'd change her mind.  I took my biggest boy Hyde to church because he couldn't be left alone after his operation, and so many people came up and met him and were absolutely delighted with how relaxed and friendly he was. You just need a good PR rat.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... They are so cute!


----------

